# How to pronounce Moi?



## Goblin0612

I know it means hi in English, but I dont know how to pronounce it. Please someone help me, Thanks!


----------



## Gavril

Goblin0612 said:


> i know it mean hi in english, but i dont know how to pronounce it. Please someone help me, Thanks!



The vowel in _moi_ is the same one you hear in English _boy, toy, ploy_, etc.


----------



## sakvaka

...or in the International Phonetic Alphabet,

IPA: [moi]


----------



## Goblin0612

Gavril said:


> The vowel in _moi_ is the same one you hear in English _boy, toy, ploy_, etc.



does /i/ in moi seems a litte more like /i/ in kick?


----------



## Gavril

Goblin0612 said:


> does /i/ in moi seems a litte more like /i/ in kick?



Not that I can tell. Here you can listen to an audio sample of _moi _being pronounced.


----------

